# lamb hearts



## missP (Jan 11, 2012)

i went to the butchers earlier and he gave me 4 frozen lamb hearts. Cody isn't too keen on raw meat, he'll eat a bone or some ribs but not much else but never tried him with heart.

keen to try it raw before i cook them so my question is can it be given frozen.

thanks


----------



## catsandcanines (Dec 9, 2010)

Not sure if they can be given frozen. My dog had slightly frozen tripe before with no ill effects?

All I can say is Sadie had lambs hearts for the first time on Friday.

They had a thick white layer of fat around the outside so I trimmed that away, cut them in half and sealed them in a frying pan.

Then cut them up in chunks. They were still very rare in the centre but she really liked them to the point her eyes almost popped out her head when she saw her food bowl filled with this lovely new meat :thumbsup:


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Lots of raw feeders feed stuff frozen, personally I only do it with tripe mince and then I tend to allow it to partially defrost. So you could feed the hearts frozen. I would have thought it would be more tasty defrosted though. The hearts I get from the butcher are always fresh so I chop them up into portions and then freeze them, when I want to feed them I get them out to defrost.


----------



## missP (Jan 11, 2012)

ok thank you for the replies.

i will leave one out tonight to deforst and he can have that tomorrow


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

My hubby loves braised lamb hearts ,, lol lol , must admit i have never thought of giving them to the dogs


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

My dogs will jump through hoops of fire to get lambs hearts...


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Defrost, cut into chunks, feed some, see how she goes. You can referee the rest if necessary, dogs aren't as sensitive as us to refrozen meat.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

I have to slice lamb hearts for Bess she loves them then. I don't cut the fat off as I think it's all part of raw feeding to feed whole.


----------



## larrya (Apr 21, 2014)

My staffy has heart. I boil it for about 15 mins. So there's still a bit of blood in it. He has liver too He has both twice a week.He won't eat raw food.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

My two pointer boys just won't eat any form of offal raw  I have to cook it and cook it quite well for them to touch it. Indie will eat anything so she doesn't count. I wish they would eat it raw but they just walk away from it. I cook it in the oven in a casserole dish with a bit of water to make a gravy and make sure they get all the juices too so I hope they are still getting the goodness from it.


----------



## spannels (Sep 9, 2011)

My boys love their raw lambs hearts, fat and all: I just make sure they get good mix of the fat and the lean. I buy them frozen, defrost them overnight and cut into big chunks, I wouldn't feed them frozen though.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

My two love lamb heart, I just buy the packs of whole hearts from morris.
I cut the tip off for Toppa and give the rest as it is to George, takes them a wee while to chew through them. Didn't realise heart was so tough to get through!

As for frozen, I never give frozen, but sometimes I have had to defrost in the microwave, or have served some mince still slightly frozen in the centre. Not had a problem doing that.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

My boys eat them whole, fat and all. They've even ate them frozen (lasts longer). Compared to some of the things they eat (raw fed) heart isn't that bad and they will do backflips for them  Heart is one of their favourite meats.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Lucky loves them and often has them frozen.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hearts are good for them but can be rich. Maybe try a few chunks to start with. They can eat frozen food just fine, with some dogs it's the only way they'll eat raw.


----------



## wee man (Apr 8, 2012)

My girls enjoy their hearts, it does not matter which animal it has come from lamb, pig, cow or deer. 
I would never cut the fat off, it is all part of the natural raw product and does no harm at all.
I do thaw the girls meat over night but would not worry too much if it was still frozen.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Heart is a rare treat for my dogs but they love them and are fed to them raw but not still frozen.

I never trim fat off raw meat, that would be a waste.


----------



## 0liver (Oct 17, 2012)

Sounds interesting. What can I expect to pay for lambs' heart? Just so I know before I go to the butcher's and throw my wallet at him!


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

0liver said:


> Sounds interesting. What can I expect to pay for lambs' heart? Just so I know before I go to the butcher's and throw my wallet at him!


I got some lambs' hearts from my butcher last month. I asked for 500g, paid £3.08 and got roughly somewhere between 500g-600g. I got four hearts for that with a slight variation in sizes.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

0liver said:


> Sounds interesting. What can I expect to pay for lambs' heart? Just so I know before I go to the butcher's and throw my wallet at him!


I get mine from Nuturing by Nature - they charge £2.99 for 3 hearts which weigh 200-300g each.


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

As I still consider I'm starting out with raw feeding, I follow the guidelines in Lew Olson's Raw & Natural Feeding book, which is never to feed frozen as it's so much more difficult for a dog to digest.

However, she also doesn't have a problem with mixing raw meat and kibble (not bones though), and doesn't completely ban carbs if you prefer to feed them, so may not be to everyone's taste.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

99% of the boys meals and treats are given frozen, i don't follow any guidelines, i've fed raw for years and the boys are massive power chewers so i want them to get some dental benefit.

Oh and they love lamb hearts


----------



## 0liver (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for the replies re. cost. I got 3 frozen hearts for £2.45, which sounds about par for the course. Rosie had one tonight, raw, and absolutely loved it.


----------



## wee man (Apr 8, 2012)

I go to a couple of local butchers every week and collect a FREE bucket full of their waste products which often has plucks included, sometimes the hearts are still attached! 

It's like a bucket "goodie bag" so much waste from human meat products, but it does have to be sorted through quiet thoroughly. The dogs love it all.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

0liver said:


> Thanks for the replies re. cost. I got 3 frozen hearts for £2.45, which sounds about par for the course. Rosie had one tonight, raw, and absolutely loved it.


if you have a morrisons nearby, go and have a look at how much they sell lamb heart for. Also, quite often, its in the reduced bit too. I usually pay around 25p each for lamb heart, reduced at Morrisons.

They did a really good deal a couple of months ago on turkey legs.


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

I feed everything frozen. Otherwise dinner would be inhaled with little to no chewing.


----------

